# Naruto Rainbow Rasengan vs Naruto Supreme Ultimate Rasengan



## Dfk88 (May 27, 2013)

no clue what so ever they both seem pretty powerful


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2013)

What's 'Supreme Ultimate Rasengan'?


----------



## Bonly (May 27, 2013)

What's 'Rainbow Rasengan'?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 27, 2013)

They're movie techniques.


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2013)

Rainbow:




Super ult:


\


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 27, 2013)

I'm going with the Father-Son Kamehameha Supreme Ultimate Rasengan here.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2013)

Probably the Super Ultimate iteration, by virtue of the fact that two Rasengan masters (Part 2 Naruto and Minato) completed it compared to a twelve-year old chump with rainbow powers or some movie bullshit.


----------



## katanalauncher (May 27, 2013)

The movie taichi rasengan was above FRS.
Dat Taichi Rasengan


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2013)

Supreme Ultimate Rasengan all the way.

I would say: FRS >> SU Rasengan > Senpou Chou: Odama > Kyuubi powered > Odama > Rasengan


----------



## Bonly (May 27, 2013)

Supreme ultimate rasengan is what naruto used after his FRS got absorbed.....

That technique should be a couple of levels beyond rainbow rasengan.


----------



## ueharakk (May 27, 2013)

Supreme ultimate rasengan is what naruto used after his FRS got absorbed.....

Rainbow rasengan didn't seem much stronger than a normal rasengan.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (May 27, 2013)

Yusukes' ''spirit gun'' >>>>>> any rasengan


----------



## Jagger (May 27, 2013)

I'm just waiting for the "Rainbow Chidori".


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 27, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> Supreme Ultimate Rasengan all the way.
> 
> I would say: FRS >> SU Rasengan > Senpou Chou: Odama > *Kyuubi powered* > Odama > Rasengan



Are you talking about Nine-Tails powered *Part 1* Naruto's Rasengan? 

Excluding movies, I'd say:

SM or KCM: FRS >Senpou: Chou Odama Rasengan Tarengan >>>> Senpou: Chou Odama > FRS > Planetary Rasengan >>> Senpou: Odama >> Odama > Rasengan


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Are you talking about Nine-Tails powered *Part 1* Naruto's Rasengan?
> 
> Excluding movies, I'd say:
> 
> SM or KCM: FRS >Senpou: Chou Odama Rasengan Tarengan >>>> Senpou: Chou Odama > FRS > Planetary Rasengan >>> Senpou: Odama >> Odama > Rasengan



Yeah, Basically any Rasengan put out by a Naruto in KN3 form or lower.

Including movie my list would be
SM/KCM FRS > Senpou: COR Tarengan >>> Supreme Ultimate Rasengan > FRS > Senpou: Chou Odama > Planatery Rasengan >>> Senpou: Odama > KN Rasengan > Odama > Rainbow Rasengan > Rasengan.


----------

